# My first 3D Background



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi after looking at lots of youtube videos i decided to have a go myself i took some pic along the way let me know what you think


----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok how do i add pics lol[/img]


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

you will need a photobucket account (the free one will work). Then once you have images there copy the direct link button. On this site click 'Img' button, paste the address, click the 'img' button again. Presto!


----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok the image above is me joining the side peace on to the back using cocktail sticks and silicone


----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

next i marked out were my filter pipe was going to go


----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

then i marked out my rocks on a 2 inch thick polystyrene board and cut them out using a kitchen knife


----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

after shaping them and sticking them on it looks like this 
and this is as far as iv got for now im just waiting for a heat gun from work


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks great man. What size tank is this going in to?


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

looking good... waiting for updates...


----------



## barryg69 (Oct 14, 2009)

this was a thick layer of concrete i poured it all over then kept poking it with a stiff brush









waiting for it to dry i left it for 2 days in the end before i touched it to avoid cracks









all dry









test fitting the filter good job to as the hole was to small

and thats it for now i have been playing around with different pigments (buff, deep buff, sandstone) but i carnt decide what to do i might just leave it grey

i have also been looking at sealing the background but the price is putting me of


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks good. :thumb: I like it the color it is.


----------

